# Pleated vs. Flat Front Pants?



## kosmo886 (Jan 15, 2010)

Generally speaking, when, or for what body type should you wear pleats vs. flat front pants? I generally wear pleated pants, for some reason flat front just don't work for me. it pulls the pockets out and is a little tight in the thigh. 

my issue is with finding a decent suit with pleated pants. maybe it is just where I have been shopping, and trying to find deals at outlets stores, but it seems every european suit i can find has flat front pants. is this an issue others generally have?

for example I found some seemingly great deals at the barneys outlet yesterday, but couldn't pull the trigger because the flat front pants just didn't work. my size (38s) is also a bit tougher to find than most which is a pain!


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Nothing wrong with either style, but I think pleats look more natural (at least these days) on a man over a certain age. Flat-front is definitely more in vogue for guys under 45. 

That said, I'm under 40, and I think single-pleats look OK. I would never wear pants with multiple non-reverse pleats (like the khakis I wore in the early 1990s). But on an older guy, I think they look fine.

Pleats are also better if you have some extra weight in the middle.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

There are lots of threads on the topic of flat-front versus pleated pants. I have inveighed against the unfortunate current rage for flat fronts, which are flattering on very few men. Here's my summary:

Pleats, worn properly (not below the gut, but at the waist) are flattering on all men. This is dictated by the intersection of geometry and anatomy. Men cannot take a very high fork on the pants without being in physical pain. That means that actions involving the displacement of the legs from a perfectly vertical standing position (such as walking or sitting) necessarily create horizontal strain near the crotch. This strain can either be relieved through extra fabric (in the form of pleats) or it will create stress/strain lines radiating from the crotch and will pull any ease available (such as pockets).

There are a small minority of men whose legs are so stick-like that the movement of their legs within the trouser legs is free enough that the amount of horizontal stress is reduced. Here is a picture of such a man (he's the one on the left):



Even he will have horizontal creases (you can see them in his gym shorts), but they won't be as severe as a man with normal-proportioned legs, his discomfort won't be as great, and the illusion of a little extra breadth (horizontal stress makes one look wider) won't hurt him. Those of us no built like Manute Bol should stick with pleats.

Notwithstanding all this, the fashion industry has decided it would be advantageous to their sales to convince men who look terrible in FF's that "pleats are bad." That way, every gullible sucker has to go buy new pants, which, after a few years of frustration, he will eventually throw away in favor of new pleated trousers. 

Finding a good OTR suit without resort to big bucks is a little challenging these days, I'd imagine, simply because the tidal wave of flat fronts has made most suits unflattering to most men. If you can manage/afford it, one of the great advantages of having your suits made for you is that you can quit worrying about whether what's in fashion this season is flattering to you. 

The good news is that the FF cycle is nearing the end, IMO. It was never destined to be very long-lived, simply because it doesn't work for most men (whether they know it or not). Moreover, even the most fashion-trailing retailers and makers are into FF's whole-hog... a sure sign that the fad is almost over. 

The bad thing about fashion is that the stuff that's most flattering for you individually is sometimes out of style. The good news is that it usually comes back in a few years. Tough time to try to build a upper-mid-range OTR classic wardrobe on a budget right now, though.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Some people can wear flat fronts, some cannot. I think age is not a factor in this - I'm 43, wear both, but prefer pleats; my Dad, 68, wears nothing but flat fronts. You either look good wearing them or you do not, simple as that.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

cmacey said:


> Some people can wear flat fronts, some cannot. I think age is not a factor in this - I'm 43, wear both, but prefer pleats; my Dad, 68, wears nothing but flat fronts. You either look good wearing them or you do not, simple as that.


agreed. it also boils down to personal preference. while i'm not a fan of pleats I would wear them if it was all I had. I like the look and feel of flat fronts


----------



## kosmo886 (Jan 15, 2010)

that is interesting, I have heard the age argument before, but I should have mentioned I am 25, so given that argument I would be in flat fronts, but they just don't look good, and as such I am having a tough time finding a mid range suit in my price range of 400-600. ultimately i want to get something boarding high end at an outlet, but all those are flat fronts. the only thing i can find with consistency that comes pleated would be something like a joseph aboud jos a bank or other mainline type suit. i guess it will just take more hunting! thanks for the comments.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I have switched to flat front pants because they hide my waist and pleats accentuate it. Yes, the stuff in my pockets shows more with flat fronts and sometimes the pants do bind in the thighs. In the old and slimmer days, tailors would let out the seam on my thighs and the binding problem was solved. Stuff in the pockets wasn't a problem because I wore suits back then and everything was in the coat. In any event, wear what looks best on you.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

I used to wear pleated suit pants and not give it a second thought.

Now, after seeing flat front pants with suits, I think the look is
much better. This is especially true if you have more of an athletic
and or slim build.

Regarding chinos, always wear flat fronts, whether you're slim or
larger. Pleats on chinos are not flattering on anyone and suggest
a very outdated look.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think flat front pants work best on you when you actually have a flat front yourself. I'd wear either one if I lost a few pounds , but mostly I stick to pleats for dress pants (I'm with At Law - don't like the look of pleats on chinos).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not sure how age factors into this. Either style can look good or bad on both young and old alike. Personally I wear nothing but flat front pants. If I have ever worn pleated pants it would have been over 50 years ago when I was a child. 

I've tried on hundreds of pairs of pleated pants over the years and never was comfortable in them. It just seemed like there was far too much cloth flopping around in the thigh area. I don't think that they look bad on many other people, but they just don't work for me.

Cruiser


----------



## TomK (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm 6'3 and run between 200 and 210lbs. 

Most of the advice I am seen about how to dress the tall lean frame has told me to wear pleated pants. I have a few pairs of pleated dress pants now but agree that look only works with dress pants. Pleated chinos or cordoroy just looks strange to me.

I'm hoping that the pleated dress pants aren't making me look strange to others....


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> Nothing wrong with either style, but I think pleats look more natural (at least these days) on a man over a certain age. Flat-front is definitely more in vogue for guys under 45.
> 
> That said, I'm under 40, and I think single-pleats look OK. I would never wear pants with multiple non-reverse pleats (like the khakis I wore in the early 1990s). But on an older guy, I think they look fine.
> 
> Pleats are also better if you have some extra weight in the middle.


Bingo. I am trying, at 52, to not look like so much of an older guy. The plain front, which I carry pretty well, does the trick. I was a dedicated pleat guy, but some posts here and some recent photos of myself have turned the tide. The guys on the Trad forum will point you towards flat front with cuffs, and I have embraced it enthusiastically.


----------



## oroy38 (Nov 11, 2009)

I like flat front pants. Pleats, regardless of whether my pants are high waisted or not, simply do not look good on me, nor do I like them. To say that pleats are flattering on all men and that Flat Front pants are simply a passing fashion is stupid.

For example, a member of my family wears high waisted pleated pants, and he looks like a tool. His pants fit properly, but he just looks like an idiot in his pleated pants. I'm sure some of you look great in them. But he doesn't, and I'm sure there are many more that don't as well.

The "Slim Fit" is a passing fashion craze. Flat Front pants merely gained popularity because it's easier for pants to be slim when they don't have pleats, and because they're more streamlined. They gained popularity because they fit in with the current fashions. The Flat Fronts themselves are merely a passenger in the vehicle.

That said, there are men that look better in flat fronts and there are men that look better in pleated pants. Vast generalizations of which is "better" or more "anatomically correct" are merely speculative and have nothing to do with any actual evidence that Pleats are superior to flat front pants.


----------



## lt114 (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I look better in FF pants, but the horizontal lines in the crotch area are an issue for me. Fortunately, I have my jacket on most of the time, unless I'm just sitting at the desk, so you don't see the lines.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Pleated are more comfortabe for me, and are better for anyone who is not thin. I don't like the look fo flat fronts personally, setting aside their less comfortable nature! A good pleat can do any man good, bad ones can make the trousers look wrong.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

So based on the above opinions, we can say we total certainty that if your tall or short, fat or thin,young or old, either pleats or flats will look better on you. I hope this settles the matter.:icon_smile:


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

cmacey said:


> Some people can wear flat fronts, some cannot. I think age is not a factor in this - I'm 43, wear both, but prefer pleats; my Dad, 68, wears nothing but flat fronts. You either look good wearing them or you do not, simple as that.


I agree. I look bad in flat fronts.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I like the look of flat fronts, but to get flat front trousers that fit me I'd have to go MTM. Most that I see these days are cut too slim and have a short rise. I need a 12-13 inch rise with a large seat measure.


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

Until the last 2 years Pleated pants were all I owned and all you could find.
I Despise pleated pants now--I am 6' and 155-Flat front trousers look superb on me. :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I wear both flat fronts and pleated pants, with approximately an 80/20 mix hanging in the closet, my decided preference seems to be flat fronts. I have been told on more than one occasion that the pleated variety make me look a bit heavier(?)! :crazy:


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> There are lots of threads on the topic of flat-front versus pleated pants. I have inveighed against the unfortunate current rage for flat fronts, which are flattering on very few men. Here's my summary:
> 
> Pleats, worn properly (not below the gut, but at the waist) are flattering on all men. This is dictated by the intersection of geometry and anatomy. Men cannot take a very high fork on the pants without being in physical pain. That means that actions involving the displacement of the legs from a perfectly vertical standing position (such as walking or sitting) necessarily create horizontal strain near the crotch. This strain can either be relieved through extra fabric (in the form of pleats) or it will create stress/strain lines radiating from the crotch and will pull any ease available (such as pockets).
> 
> ...


 And the truth shall make me regret my flat fronts.


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm joining in with the group decision here. I have a few of both but prefer flat front. Pleats make me lot a LOT heavier in the middle and I just dislike the extra fabric.


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

I also prefer flat fronts but the fit of the pant is far less forgiving than pleated ones.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> There are lots of threads on the topic of flat-front versus pleated pants. I have inveighed against the unfortunate current rage for flat fronts, which are flattering on very few men. Here's my summary:
> 
> Pleats, worn properly (not below the gut, but at the waist) are flattering on all men. This is dictated by the intersection of geometry and anatomy. Men cannot take a very high fork on the pants without being in physical pain. That means that actions involving the displacement of the legs from a perfectly vertical standing position (such as walking or sitting) necessarily create horizontal strain near the crotch. This strain can either be relieved through extra fabric (in the form of pleats) or it will create stress/strain lines radiating from the crotch and will pull any ease available (such as pockets).
> 
> ...


Says you. Only with your last sentence do I agree.


----------

